# Topics > Unmanned vehicles > Unmanned ground vehicles >  Empower, ground robot, Honda Motor Co., Minato, Tokyo, Japan

## Airicist

Developer - Honda Motor Co.

----------


## Airicist

Honda unveils 3E-D18 robotic workhorse at CES 2018

Published on Jan 10, 2018




> At CES 2018, Honda introduced its new 3E (Empower, Experience, Empathy) Robotics Concept, demonstrating a range of experimental technologies engineered to understand people's needs and make their lives better. Designed by Honda R&D Americas, 3E-D18 demonstrates "Empower," the concept that robotics and people can work together while leveraging each other’s strengths.

----------

